# Bekomme error, warum?



## rmbbbb (11. Dez 2013)

Nun ich habe probiert ein GamePanel zu programmieren, nun bekomme ich immer den selben error ich habe einfach keinen blassen schimmer was ich dagegen tun könnte..

Hier der Code:


```
package game;

import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class GamePanel extends JPanel {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	JFrame frame;
	public static void main(String args[]){
		new GamePanel (800, 600);
	}
	
	
	
	public GamePanel(int w, int h){
		this.setPrefferedSize(new Dimension(w, h));
		frame.setLocation(100, 100);
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.add(this);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
	}
}
```

Die Fehler liegen in der Zeile 17 und 11
	
	
	
	





```
[code=Java][code=Java][code=Java]
```
[/code][/code][/code]


----------



## Gucky (11. Dez 2013)

Was für einen Fehler bekommst du?


----------



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2013)

The Methode heißt setPreferredSize


----------



## anti-held (12. Dez 2013)

Außerdem hast du die Variable frame nicht initialisiert.
Sollte also noch eine Nullpointerexception folgen.

Beheben kannst du das indem du

```
JFrame frame = new JFrame();
```
schreibst


----------



## rmbbbb (12. Dez 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten, hat geklappt. :applaus:
Super  Forum:toll:


----------

